# Update on Blarney and photos of Daisy and Blarney



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Blarney is getting there but he sure is hard work give me 10 goldens to one JRT lol
He went to dog trainning to try and socialise him as when he is out on the lead he thinks he is Mike Tyson.
Ray walked in the door at trainning with him and first thing he did was cock his leg on the door for a wee :doh: i had the girls and walked the other way:uhoh: then he eyed up a great big Rottie but after that he was quite good.
The class Ray first went in was to advanced for him but before they put him and some other dogs into another class they were doing recall :uhoh: and Blarney did it he only walked back but at least he came back .

He is getting on better with the girls now i think he loves Daisy he will not stop kissing her and they have started to play fight now.
Charlie just stays out the way she is not to sure of him but she has given him kisses as well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to here that you are making progress with Blarney. I've heard that JRT's can take a while to train. Keep up the good work. He sure looks like he is loving his siblings.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely to see him getting on well with Daisy now. Charlie must be keeping out of his way cos cannot spot a glimpse of her anywhere! Think I spy a bottle of 'old speckled hen' on the coffee table though.
Maggie, pretty pink collar for a little boy!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Maggie I am so pleased that things are slowly but surely working out with Blarney he does look a little sweet pea and pleased that he is getting along with Daisy I am sure Charlie will come round soon and all will be best friends before you know it.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

well Maggie, he looks right at home there and it's nice to see him settling in with the girls. Just make sure he is under orders to keep his paws off your OSH


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

twinny41 said:


> Lovely to see him getting on well with Daisy now. Charlie must be keeping out of his way cos cannot spot a glimpse of her anywhere! Think I spy a bottle of 'old speckled hen' on the coffee table though.
> Maggie, pretty pink collar for a little boy!!


oh no !!.....................I cant believe I missed the OSH ???


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Lovely to see him getting on well with Daisy now. Charlie must be keeping out of his way cos cannot spot a glimpse of her anywhere! Think I spy a bottle of 'old speckled hen' on the coffee table though.
> Maggie, pretty pink collar for a little boy!!


It looks pink in the photo but its red and Charlie likes him but he runs round so fast and crashes into Charlie to stop himself she does not know what to make of him.
And Charlie did tell him off when he tried to pinch pooh bear :uhoh: but when we first had him he didn't want to go in the back of the car with the girls but now he is first in and he cuddles up to Charlie to keep warm 
i will try and get one of all of them together.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

davebeech said:


> oh no !!.....................I cant believe I missed the OSH ???


Its your age Dave you need new glasses lol


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Blarney, what a lucky dog you are! Glad everyone is finding their bearings and getting along.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I think that Blarney is a very lucky ornery little dog Sweet photos.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My boys are so jealous of Blarney to have those two girls to love him. I am glad that things are improving for him and the girls. He is such a cutie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh gosh do I remember my little Charlie when he was little, he was horrible..LOL, it took quite a while to train him. They are suborn little buggers..LOL

Blarney looks like he is coming along just fine, love seeing pictures of him!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Blarney is just so cute, love the pics of him and Daisy! I know how stubborn those JRT's are, my Zippy is so bull-headed!!! But they are so entertaining!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He's definitely got that spark of mischief in his eyes!! Oh well - something to keep you on your toes  Always glad to hear of the progress Blarney is making...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Oh gosh do I remember my little Charlie when he was little, he was horrible..LOL, it took quite a while to train him. They are suborn little buggers..LOL
> 
> Blarney looks like he is coming along just fine, love seeing pictures of him!


 
You are so right about been stuborn i had forgotten what they could be like but he does make you laugh


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha - looks like the terror is starting to show his tender side, and he has all four paws firmly planted under the table now. Perhaps Charlie thinks he is going to take over her spot as the naughty one, wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Those are lovely pictures. It looks like the little scamp has settled right in.

How big is Blarney? The little mix DH brought home a few weeks ago might have some JRT, but she does not resemble Blarney much. Oh well, she is what she is and she is here to stay, but I would like to know more about her. I guess the vet will tell me more next week. I am terrible about guessing what breeds a dog consists of.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Those are lovely pictures. It looks like the little scamp has settled right in.
> 
> How big is Blarney? The little mix DH brought home a few weeks ago might have some JRT, but she does not resemble Blarney much. Oh well, she is what she is and she is here to stay, but I would like to know more about her. I guess the vet will tell me more next week. I am terrible about guessing what breeds a dog consists of.


Although Blarney is classed as a JR terrorist :uhoh: he has a long body for a JRT he is 9.9 kilos has funny ears and piggy eyes lol


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I


maggie1951 said:


> Ray walked in the door at trainning with him and first thing he did was cock his leg on the door for a wee :doh:


Hmph - boys.:doh:

I sure am glad he is cuddling and loving Miss Daisy. Looks like your house will be a lot of fun for a while.:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggie, There is nothing like a JRT to get things hopping.
A friend of mine lost her dog and just couldn't stand her home being so quiet, so she went to our local SPCA and the first dog she saw was a JRT and she took him home.
She said that SPUNKY (dogs name) was on every piece of furniture with in minutes!
It's been about 3 years and Spunky has calmed down, but I think with any rescue it takes time for them to realize that this is their forever home.
Your Blarney has the girls to help him and he seems like he is doing just fine.
June


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Bring Daisy back this instant hehehe We still miss her soooo much xxxxx


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Bring Daisy back this instant hehehe We still miss her soooo much xxxxx


I love my Daisy do do as i call her as she does just what she wants to do do and would never part with her  maybe one day we could meet and you could see her again and see what a good job you did with her


----------

